# Why do bones give my dog the runs and make him sick?



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Whenever I give Woody raw meaty bones (usually lamb but sometimes chicken wings) he has the runs for the next day or two. He is usually sick too, just once or twice the night/early morning after. The last time I gave him some rice with it too and he was fine and he had firm poos. But I forgot the rice this time and he's runny again.
I just wondered why this happens? Is it too rich? What if I fed him raw, would he get used to it eventually?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep! one of my dogs (the youngest) is often sick after bones! I can only assume that she eats them too fast! I was told that when first starting a BARF diet that the dog can be sick in the early days until they get used to it when this settles down ! whether this is true I really don't know, but spect someone will confirm!


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

I personally wouldn't advise any bones other than large beef marrow bones that they can gnaw without actually consuming much of the bone, if any. The spikey bone once eaten can irritate the gut and can also cause some pain when passed in faeces. Chicken bones are so soft now that they are usually digested so that is not often a problem in that respect. What I would add though is 'would you eat raw chicken?' no? why? Remember we are not the only species that can get salmonella or other forms of food poisoning. Your dog can catch it and then pass it on to you.
You may be better off giving some other kind of treat in order to keep teeth and gums healthy. Have a look at pizzles and pig's ears.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hiya, got a few questions to see if I can advise....

What kind of bones do you give & how much meat are on them? (i.e. are they quite large bones without much meat/very boney like chicken wings?)
What else does your dog eat normally? (i.e. is he kibble-fed)
How often do you give raw bones?

It is relatively normal when feeding a raw diet to get upset tum the first day or so - some dogs have no problem, while some take a while to adjust. My own dog had a bit of an upset tum for the first week but nothing after that - but then we switched her straight to full raw...

A dogs digestive system is VERY different to ours and much more acidic. Their saliva and stomach juices are made to kill bacteria so I wouldnt worry about this. More info/specifics summarised here though  :
Myths About Raw: Will the bacteria in raw meat hurt my dog?
Myths About Raw: Are raw-fed pets a health risk for humans?

Sorry i just had to quote this bit:


> _People often point to the fact that dogs shed salmonella in their feces (even kibble-fed dogs do this) without showing any ill effects as proof that the dog is infected with salmonella. In reality, all this proves is that the dog has effectively passed the salmonella through its system with no problems. Yes, the dog can act as a salmonella carrier, but *the solution is simple-do not eat dog crap and wash your hands after picking up after your dog*._


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

I usually give these. Not much meat on, but there is a little bit. They do sometimes have lamb leg bones too but they are a bit hard, with even less meat on. I sometimes give him chicken wings when we have a roast dinner, we don't eat the wings so we just cut them off before cooking and give them to Woody.

He has dry food normally-3 times a day. When I give him a bone I usually give it instead of his 3rd meal or just with a tiny bit of kibble.

I probably give them roughly once a week to two weeks. I would give them more often if it didn't give him the runs every time.

ETA: He does manage the bones very well. He crushes thems all completely, including the chicken wings, and I always supervise. When he's sick, he doesn't actually sick up any bone or anything, except once when I gave him a lamb leg bone, he sicked up the round ball bits, which is another reason I don't give the legs.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I just post a warning, since this topic has come up. I don't give large beef bones, because the age of the animal can't be determined, neither can it with pork bones very easily. I feed lamb and chicken, as these are softer and easier for a dog to deal with. 

Somone I know nearly lost their dog this week, a piece broke off a large beef knuckle bone (raw, not cooked), and lodged in the oesophagus, fortunately it was found just in time after a couple of vet visits (first an injection to try and make her sick from memory, second time they took a look down her throat). So if you do give marrow bones, make sure you supervise them, don't leave them alone with big bones where you can't be certain they haven't swallowed a large part whole. 

To the op, I'd say if your dog isn't used to raw, it can make them runny, particularly richer bones like lamb or beef, it's more unusual with chicken. I know dogs that are given the occasional bone that don't have this problem, and never had it, so perhaps it's a case of the digestive system becoming used to it? If you're unsure, just don't give him bones


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

I echo sleeping_lion's thoughts around the bones. personally I would never recommend knuckle bones for this reason (despite many people recommending these as recreational bones) and I always suggest avoiding the weight-bearing bones of large animals (i.e. cow leg bones) as they are too dense and can chip the dogs teeth enamel.


I guess as you are only occastionally feeding woody the raw bones and sometimes mixing with kibble, he might not be able to cope with it all...and maybe too much bone at a time - this can cause the vomiting. All dogs and their tolerance are different so in woody's case it could just be that he finds it difficult to switch backwards and forwards between the two types of food (raw/dry).

If you would like to continue trying raw, maybe try and feed the raw completely separate without kibble and go for less boney items - more meat on. Chicken wings are pretty boney so perhaps try a chicken quarter so he gets more meat along with the bone - hopefully this should stop the being sick. Or if it is chicken that mainly seems to cause the upset tum, perhaps try a duck or rabbit quarter instead, as he may not be able to tolerate chicken. unfortunately it is all a bit trial and error, especially if he is not on full raw as he doesnt get to get used to it as quickly.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> To the op, I'd say if your dog isn't used to raw, it can make them runny, particularly richer bones like lamb or beef, it's more unusual with chicken. I know dogs that are given the occasional bone that don't have this problem, and never had it, so perhaps it's a case of the digestive system becoming used to it? If you're unsure, just don't give him bones


I think maybe I will try giving a bit of rice with them in future as that seemed to give him solid poos (even better than normal). We were having curry so I just gave him the left over rice instead of his kibble with the bone. I don't want to stop giving them altogether as he really enjoys them. I don't really give him any other treats as he does tend to have a sensitive stomach, but I haven't really worked out what he's actually sensitive to. His mum on the other hand has an iron stomach so I'm thinking maybe his tummy will just settle down as he gets older?


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> If you would like to continue trying raw, maybe try and feed the raw completely separate without kibble and go for less boney items - more meat on. Chicken wings are pretty boney so perhaps try a chicken quarter so he gets more meat along with the bone - hopefully this should stop the being sick. Or if it is chicken that mainly seems to cause the upset tum, perhaps try a duck or rabbit quarter instead, as he may not be able to tolerate chicken. unfortunately it is all a bit trial and error, especially if he is not on full raw as he doesnt get to get used to it as quickly.


I will look around and see what else is available:thumbup: He loves hunting and chasing so I'll have to tell him to go and catch himself a rabbit

Thanks for the advice guys:thumbup:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

WoodyGSP said:


> I will look around and see what else is available:thumbup: He loves hunting and chasing so I'll have to tell him to go and catch himself a rabbit
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys:thumbup:


he he  mmmmm, yummy, wild bunny!

each dog is different, and esp if he has a sensitive tum anyway i guess you will just need to try a few things to see what works for you guys...good luck!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Turkey's another good alternative, you can buy turkey necks online for raw feeding


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

Paddy Paws said:


> What I would add though is 'would you eat raw chicken?' no? why? Remember we are not the only species that can get salmonella or other forms of food poisoning.


nor would i eat my own poop or any one elses(most dogs do this at one time in their life),bury food and dig it up weeks later and eat it,our digestive system and dietry needs are nothing like a dogs
ive nearly lost a neo through the cooked bones from a petshop and my old dane(r.i.p) has nearly choked twice,once rawhide chew,the other a pigs ear
never ever had a problem feeding the raw bones,oscar is sometimes a bit sick but he is a greedy pig


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Paddy Paws said:


> Have a look at pizzles and pig's ears.


Hmmm well..... a pizzle is a dried - and often deep fried - bull's penis.

Are you happy giving your dog a penis to eat? I guess some people are..... but some people like me, wince..... :lol:

Pig's ears are usually roasted or deep fried. I can't give my dog any kind of rubbish like this from a pet shop - it makes him have serious runs... however your mileage may vary (as they say).

Raw food is entirely different. If I was ever lucky to give my dog a raw bull's penis, I don't think it would cause him any difference from giving him a raw steak. (But I would not be brave enough!)

Same with pig's ears - if I could get them raw and fresh and not frazzled and rancid (as they are in pet shops) he'd cope with them well.

Raw feeding is nothing like giving your dog the trash you find in pet shops.... those roast bones for instance, the smell of them makes me heave ....and they are cooked - meaning, they are potentially dangerous if your dog manages to crunch through them.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Raw feeding is nothing like giving your dog the trash you find in pet shops.... those roast bones for instance, the smell of them makes me heave ....and they are cooked - meaning, they are potentially dangerous if your dog manages to crunch through them.


Completely agree! Maggie couldnt stomach any of those pet shop things either even when she used to be on kibble...but raw is a different story, since being on it she seems to be a lot hardier and can eat anything that is fresh and raw!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Going by whats been said,I`d only feed one type of bone and more often, with rice, to help his tummy adjust and settle with the bones more quicker.

No two dogs are the same... my pup has been eating turkey drumsticks and pork shanks once a fortnight roughly since he was 4 months old and his not had a problem yet *touch wood* (ive proberly just jinxed myself)


----------

